# XD 9mm 5"



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I was really set on getting the Glock 34 as my first handgun, but as I read on and looked around I see this gun seems to be very similar and also gets very good reviews from all that use it. Its also a very good price even slightly better than the Glock. It may even be a little better looking not to say that I think the Glocks are ugly, just somewhat plain. I persoanlly love the 1911 style guns but thats another matter. Anyway I just wanted to know what was though about these two guns in comparison to eachother and how good this XD9 is. Thank you.


----------



## jeepgirl (Jan 17, 2007)

growing up i always told myself MY FIRST GUN IS GOING TO BE A GLOCK! then i shot one, checked a bunch out, and my first gun ended up being a 5" .40 XD. as a beginner i find that it shoots awesome, often more accurate than me, and it's very easy to operate and clean. i love it so much that i am ordering another XD tomorrow.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I shot a Glock 19 and an XD9 back to back on three different trips to the range. I always liked how the XD9 felt. Much better than a Glock. Everyone will say, make your decision based on what feels better in your hands. I'm glad I did.


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I havent shot the XD yet, but I will on my next range trip Ive shot Glocks and liked them. I wish I could just get all these guns lined up for one range trip, shoot them all and see which one I liked best. That would make things easier.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I have shot the XD9 4" and found it very likeable. I just purchased the 5" Tactical XD. No complaints so far. I'd guess if you like the 1911 style auto, the grip of the Glock compared to the 1911 style grip of the XD may decide which fits you best.

Note: I was pleasantly surprised to find the 5" Tactical is a one piece guide rod, compared to the two piece rod on the 4" model.


----------

